# Connecting Kindle 3 to Apple Airport Extreme Base Station via WiFi?



## merriweather (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a new Kindle 3 and an AEBS. No matter what I try, the Kindle seems to think my password is incorrect. I've used all channels, and I've tried to change my password to just lowercase text - didn't help. I have plenty of things running on the AEBS, including mobile devices, so I know it's not that.

There's at least one other person having this problem: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97580.

Anyone else out there have an Apple router and this issue?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

i have a new K3 and a new Airport base station— no problem at all with connecting them (once I looked up the correct password, heh).

Mike


----------



## merriweather (Sep 14, 2010)

jmiked said:


> i have a new K3 and a new Airport base station- no problem at all with connecting them (once I looked up the correct password, heh).
> 
> Mike


hm. are you using WPA/WPA2 Personal and 802.11n(802.11b/g compatible) radio mode?

update: doesn't work with security off either.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

You need to have the network setup as b/g, not n. Otherwise you'll get the exact error you describe.


----------



## merriweather (Sep 14, 2010)

RobertK said:


> You need to have the network setup as b/g, not n. Otherwise you'll get the exact error you describe.


it's set up as 802.11n(802.11b/g compatible). my options are

802.11n(802.11b/g compatible)
802.11n only (2.4 GHz)
802.11n(802.11a compatible)
802.11n only (5 GHz)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

RobertK said:


> You need to have the network setup as b/g, not n. Otherwise you'll get the exact error you describe.


The current Airport base stations are all simultaneous dual-band. I didn't have to specify anything, it just worked. I use devices that either 2.4GHz and 5GHz, and have never had to set which band to use.

Mine is set up to use WPA/WPA2 Personal, 802.11a/n - 802.11b/g, Radio Channel Selection - Automatic.

I also have it limited to access by specific MAC addresses of my devices.

Mike


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmm. I have the single-band AEBS, so I can't test what's giving you trouble then. Doh!


----------



## mikeec (Sep 22, 2010)

I have exactly the same issue.

Wonder if its an issue with older Airports?

Mikee


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mikeec said:


> I have exactly the same issue.
> 
> Wonder if its an issue with older Airports?
> 
> Mikee


I still have one of the older ones... If I have time, I'll try to see if I can duplicate the problem.

Mike


----------



## mikeec (Sep 22, 2010)

Humm - going around the houses with this - and still can't get it to connect.

Have tried all the suggestions on the thread: http://discussions.info.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=12348134

Just to clarify I've a Airport Extreme model number A1143 which i believe is the MB053LL/A version as its Gigabit ethernet, running v 7.4.2 firmware, b/g compatibility, WPA/WPA2.

Here's what i get in the Airport logs:

Sep 29 21:16:03	Severity:5 Associated with station <mac address removed>
Sep 29 21:16:03	Severity:5 Installed unicast CCMP key for supplicant <mac address removed>
Sep 29 21:16:14	Severity:5 Disassociated with station <mac address removed>
Sep 29 21:16:14	Severity:5 Associated with station <mac address removed>
Sep 29 21:16:14	Severity:5 Installed unicast CCMP key for supplicant <mac address removed>
Sep 29 21:16:14	Severity:5 Rotated TKIP group key.
Sep 29 21:16:32	Severity:5 Disassociated with station <mac address removed>

Not sure what else to try...

Mikee


----------



## mikeec (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi

I upgraded my kindle to 3.0.3 the other day and now wi-fi works with my AEBS.

Upgrade details are here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200529700

Hope this works for others too.

Mikee


----------



## dale1812 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello all- I had the same problem trying to connect my daughters kindle to the aebs-I tried the 3.0.3 update to no avail-I solved the problem by going back into airport utility and creating a guest network.Problem solved instantly!Her kindle hooked up to the network on the first attempt.Good luck to all and I hope this works for you!


----------



## cms736 (Apr 10, 2011)

I also had the same problem.  I have a new Airport (6 months old) and just bought a Kindle 3.  I was also able to fix the problem by creating a guest network using a password with no numbers or symbols.  I did not have to change any of the network settings, etc. on my Airport.  Worked like a charm.  Hope this helps.


----------



## alexemil5 (Jan 2, 2013)

Is 3.0.3 best..?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex, you've resurrected a true Zombie thread!   The latest software version for the K3/Keyboard kindle is 3.4


----------

